# Kathy Griffin and the Liberal lie



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"Oh what a tangled web we weave, When first we practice to deceive" ~ Sir Walter Scott

The Liberals just can't keep their lies straight and that includes the pathetic excuse for a comedian Kathy Griffin. She cried and whined that SHE was the victim in the shit storm she created. During her press conference/stand up routine she claimed "Obviously that was never my intent. I would never want to hurt anyone, much less a child." Oh really Kathy? Then why in December 2016 in an interview with Vulture magazine did you say this:


> So I'm happy to deliver beat down to Donald Trump- and also to Barron. You know a lot of comics are going to go hard for Donald, my edge is that *I'll go directly for Barron*. I'm going to get in ahead of the game.


This woman is vile and deserves to be shunned. I hope by the time its over she is cleaning restrooms at a bus terminal.

Kathy Griffin?s Narrative COLLAPSES After Her Targeting of BARRON Trump is Exposed | Top Right News


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I sincerely hope that this kathy griffen [email protected] suck starts a shotgun and blows her nasty head to smithereens!

The libs and the media again, have been exposed as to what they really are; liars and hypocrites


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

While I pray for her .... she is the epitome of an idiot.

Here is the video of her telling Jesus to "suck it" at the awards ceremony in her acceptance speech.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the liberal celebs with half a brain are putting distance between themselves and their buddy Griffin - Al Franken was scheduled to do a duo appearance - Franken has "suggested" that it might not be a good idea at this time ....

guess who doesn't have Secret Service protection or a movie studio contract that includes bodyguards a security team - she better have all venues metal detector monitored and hope to hell they do a good job .... some of those threats are 100% for real


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It's a felony to threaten the President. Why isn't this ignorant schuntz in handcuffs?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

She's a pig.

She's always been a pig.

Back in 2009....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> While I pray for her .... she is the epitome of an idiot.
> 
> Here is the video of her telling Jesus to "suck it" at the awards ceremony in her acceptance speech.


Perhaps your a better Christian than I am. I will not waste my time and energy praying for this POS. @Slippy has the right sentiment. Make the world a better place.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think her fate is sealed.

She has to know no one is going to hire her...except her uber-liberal fans.

She has to have 24/7 protection...that ain't cheap.

The spotlight is what keeps these shallow gutter scum invigorated.

Take the spotlight away and they are even less than what they ever were...in the spotlight.

She will continue to make anti-Trump comments so she can see her name in the media.

She'll go on the obligatory "comedy/trash Trump" late-night shows.

I predict she'll eventually succumb to drugs and alcohol and live a miserable remainder of her pathetic life.

Good.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Can you imagine what would have happened if it was a obammy head held up a couple years ago?? The person would be in jail or dead by now. With riots in the streets etc, etc. 

Remember the clown that wore the obammy mask at the rodeo couple years ago. All the uproar, anger and the response by the lib media for just wearing a mask. Double standard for sure. 

I hope trump brings up that quote to her press and hangs her ugly a$$. If that isn't evidence of a intent for a direct attack, what is??


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> While I pray for her .... she is the epitome of an idiot.
> 
> Here is the video of her telling Jesus to "suck it" at the awards ceremony in her acceptance speech.


I am going to pray for @Slippy 's solution. :devil:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Before major TV media 24/7, she would have been taken care of.., for this kind of behavior..


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Eh, her career is over, a few months of paranoia and intense drinking, and then she'll die in rehab.

A year from now we'll be saying, "Kathy who?"


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A good thing about the left's craziness is that it awoken a lot of folks that see their insanity for what it is.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You have to wonder who among her associates in creating this pathetic incident thought this was a good idea. The liberals really do live in a bubble, insulated from the real America.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll make a prediction.

Her career will be rejuvenated by this. More brain-dead morons will attend her events than ever before.

She hit all the marks necessary. She made a vile "statement" directed at Trump, got a strong reaction, and then played the victim.

Heck, she might even start dating Rachael Madcow and get even a bigger boost!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> I'll make a prediction.
> 
> Her career will be rejuvenated by this. More brain-dead morons will attend her events than ever before.
> 
> ...


I can understand your line of thinking but...tend to disagree.

Some of the press releases from venues she was cancelled from sited....safety concerns for everyone attending.

I think clubs and such would be worried about having her in the place. It would take one heckler to start things rolling before all-out pandemonium would set in.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

She is losing most of her sponsors and deals.
She is a Canadian.
She should be jailed. 
Then she should be sent back to Canada after her jail term and be flagged to never be allowed back in the U.S.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MI.oldguy said:


> She is losing most of her sponsors and deals.
> She is a Canadian.
> She should be jailed.
> Then she should be sent back to Canada after her jail term and be flagged to never be allowed back in the U.S.


You must be thinking of someone else. She was born in Illinois and is an American citizen.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Kathy Griffin losing jobs losing sponsors, couldn't happen to a more deserving person


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The left and their hypocrisy knows no bounds.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Can you imagine what would have happened if it was a obammy head held up a couple years ago?? The person would be in jail or dead by now. With riots in the streets etc, etc.
> 
> Remember the clown that wore the obammy mask at the rodeo couple years ago. All the uproar, anger and the response by the lib media for just wearing a mask. Double standard for sure.
> 
> I hope trump brings up that quote to her press and hangs her ugly a$$. If that isn't evidence of a intent for a direct attack, what is??


The clown continued to appear in every rodeo he did before . They even had some special appearances for him. He did have to loose that mask at the Missouri State Fair but used it elsewhere yet that same month. I am not aware of anything happening to the people that hung mannequins that were dressed to look like President Obama .

I doubt the clown will make fun of Trump at the fair this year. I have yet to see any trump hangings yet I still see some of Obama hangings are still up .

I do not think any president should be talked about as in using violence against them or be depicted as being harmed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> ...
> 
> I do not think any president should be talked about as in using violence against them or be depicted as being harmed.


Those that founded The Greatest Republic EVER understood that tyranny was a clear and present threat to Liberty. The current trend of placing elected politicians on a pedestal akin to a Monarchy is flat out disgusting and repulsive.

There is a very good argument that a second Revolution may be the only course of action that will re-set The Greatest Republic EVER back to the Constitutional Principles that the Founder's drafted.

Additionally, the trend that We The People should "respect" the office of elected politicians and specifically the president, is a huge pile of horse crap.

I do not believe that ANY man is above being put to death should the crime justify the execution.

I am closer to 100 years old than to 1 years old, and in my short lifetime I have witnessed an assault on Liberty/Freedom that, I believe, our Founders would not have put up with.

"The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was on vacation when this all went down. I could not stop myself from listening in, nor would my wife allow me to ignore it . That Griffin is a nut case. She is a has been nobody that some how figured he stunt would get her a jump start. Normally it would have , but again she was a nobody so they had no problem tossing her Under the Bus.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> The clown continued to appear in every rodeo he did before . They even had some special appearances for him. He did have to loose that mask at the Missouri State Fair but used it elsewhere yet that same month. I am not aware of anything happening to the people that hung mannequins that were dressed to look like President Obama .
> 
> I doubt the clown will make fun of Trump at the fair this year. I have yet to see any trump hangings yet I still see some of Obama hangings are still up .
> 
> I do not think any president should be talked about as in using violence against them or be depicted as being harmed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> ... I have yet to see any trump hangings yet I still see some of Obama hangings are still up .
> 
> I do not think any president should be talked about as in using violence against them or be depicted as being harmed.


Photos: Thousands Of Chicagoans & One Horned Trump Effigy Celebrate May Day: Chicagoist

PICTURES: Huge Donald Trump Effigy Burned in England

Mexicans burn effigies of Donald Trump, Obama - CNNPolitics.com

Hillary Supporters Hang Trump in Effigy Outside Trump Tower


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Some of those demonstration places would be ideal for 100 gallon napalm canister det's.

The red socialist flag and the holder should be a candidate for crispy critter of the week.

All three of those photo's are filled with socialist/ communist agitators, all need to be exterminated as enemies of the country.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good Lord RJames,
are you serious or is your head seriously firmly buried in the sand? There have been tons of Trump effigy's
Donald Trump effigy burned by protesters - CNN Video
Donald Trump effigy hangs from tree with noose around its neck | WJLA


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Good Lord RJames,
> are you serious or is your head seriously firmly buried in the sand? There have been tons of Trump effigy's
> Donald Trump effigy burned by protesters - CNN Video
> Donald Trump effigy hangs from tree with noose around its neck | WJLA


Slippy, in a liberal's ass.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> The left and their hypocrisy knows no bounds.
> 
> View attachment 46602


I've heard it said about pro wrestling; "be loved, 'be hated, just don't be unknown" perhaps that was what Griffin was thinking?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Robie said:


> You must be thinking of someone else. She was born in Illinois and is an American citizen.


My bad.I thought I heard she was a Kanuck.I was thinking of Samantha Bee.can we send HER home?.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MI.oldguy said:


> My bad.I thought I heard she was a Kanuck.


Right or wrong, I think you should keep telling people she's Canadian. I don't want people to think she's an American...


----------

